# My compliments



## baldyman27 (5 Feb 2009)

This seems more appropriate having seen Sue Ellen's justifiable ban on Public Sector bashing. 

I was in Cork CoCo planning department today making enquiries and the guy I dealt with was friendly, efficient and very courteous and I made a point of telling him so. 

Left the place with a satisfied smile on my face. 

His service was far above what I expect from a worker in ANY sector. Well done.


----------



## BillK (6 Feb 2009)

What did he do after you told him so to put the satisfiedsmile on your face?


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Feb 2009)

Good post baldyman.

Our local Councillor (after much nagging) got a job done by the Council to clean up an area in our estate.

I rang the workers to thank them for their excellent job and they were in shock because they said 'no one ever rings them to thank them'.  I thought this was very sad but a sign of the times we live in.


----------



## Brianne (7 Feb 2009)

Our local gardai found a bike that we had reported stolen. They had got it out of the local river. When I called with some biscuits and cakes to say thank you, they were most surprised. Again, I was told they rarely if ever are thanked. Usual stuff is , isn't that what you're paid to do. To be honest , I really appreciate it when someone says thanks to me for doing what I am paid to do. I'd do the job anyway but a bit of thanks does brighten one's day.


----------



## sandrat (8 Feb 2009)

Very rare anyone thanks me but it is great, even just to get an email is lovely. Sometimes people (usually american tourists) attempt to tip me after I help them but obviously i politely refuse


----------



## Purple (10 Feb 2009)

sandrat said:


> Very rare anyone thanks me but it is great, even just to get an email is lovely. Sometimes people (usually american tourists) attempt to tip me after I help them but obviously i politely refuse



Are you a mamber of An Garda Síochána?


----------



## TheBlock (10 Feb 2009)

Purple said:


> Are you a mamber of An Garda Síochána?


 

Obviously not if she refused the Bribe sorry Tip.....

It's a joke by the way


----------



## sandrat (10 Feb 2009)

Purple said:


> Are you a mamber of An Garda Síochána?


 
Nope I am a leabharlannaí feidmiúcháin for my sins
http://www.focal.ie/Search.aspx?term=leabharlannaí feidhmiúcháin&lang=2


----------



## Ron Burgundy (10 Feb 2009)

Stop speaking jibberish !!!


----------



## sandrat (10 Feb 2009)

you are a public servant ron, you speak this language surely?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (10 Feb 2009)

sandrat said:


> you are a public servant ron, you speak this language surely?


 
This language ??? English why yes i do, just about !


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Feb 2009)

This is common, some time back we had a problem where double yellow lines near the estate hadn't been put back after resurfacing. I contacted town engineer to ask about it as the absence of the lines was creating parking problems & was told would be done soon. Now maybe it was coincidence but they were done that very week. I was in the council offices on another matter & called up to say thanks. The secretary in his office was so shocked she asked me could I write it in the visitor book so he'd know she wasn't joking when she told him.


----------



## baldyman27 (10 Feb 2009)

Hmm..., didn't think there'd be such a response to my OP. Better lock the thread before things get out of hand on the compliments.


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Feb 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Hmm..., didn't think there'd be such a response to my OP. Better lock the thread before things get out of hand on the compliments.



Before we know it that Sue Ellen one will be puttin' a ceasefire on compliments except, of course, on the ones that she receives herself


----------



## sandrat (10 Feb 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Before we know it that Sue Ellen one will be puttin' a ceasefire on compliments except, of course, on the ones that she receives herself


 
Well we do need a new ceasefire from tomorrow on, I wonder what you will do to us during lent oh almighty one!


----------



## baldyman27 (10 Feb 2009)

sandrat said:


> Well we do need a new ceasefire from tomorrow on, I wonder what you will do to us during lent oh almighty one!


 
Will we abstain from complimenting or throwing abuse??? Where's my lucky coin...


----------



## sandrat (10 Feb 2009)

as long as she doesnt ban me from eating chocolate i'll be happy


----------



## baldyman27 (10 Feb 2009)

sandrat said:


> as long as *she* doesnt ban me from eating chocolate i'll be happy


 
God is a man, don't you know!


----------



## sandrat (10 Feb 2009)

I thought Sue Ellen was God?


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Feb 2009)

sandrat said:


> I thought Sue Ellen was God?


 

Only in ClubMan's absence.....


----------



## baldyman27 (10 Feb 2009)

I presumed Sue Ellen was a lady (and still do), therefore, as I have so carefully explained above, is anatomically prevented from being God! Probably a goddess though, on this forum maybe even *the 1 true Goddess.*


----------

